# New Babys!



## nepenthes (Jul 29, 2007)

I got my first baby rats, both boys

I dont have to much time to post right now, I just got the boys today, and I dont know what really to name them I'll think about it once ive had them for a little bit longer, They are a little scared, but have gotten a little used to me, the lighter colored boy hides when I come around the dark boy is a little more adventerous. 

Light colored one








Darker One.









Captan Anarchy and Professor Chaos? LOL :lol:


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

*squeeeeee* I miss them!!!  Give them kisses from me. 

[I can't think of names... For some reason, they never came to me.]


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

:lol: Chaos and Bedlam. :lol:


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

aw, they're sooo adorable!
<3 
and i love your name suggestions for them.
i'm guessing you're a south park fan? ;]


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw, cuties!


----------



## nepenthes (Jul 29, 2007)

Still havent thought of names...

Its so hard to pick cause they have such unuiqe personality.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

More pics?    How're they doing?


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

8O *thud* You need to to have a cuteness warning up there! They look like they have alot of growing to do before they fit those ears . I love dumbo babies, but BLUE DUMBO babies? My poor heart nearly stopped!


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

cuteness!


----------



## nepenthes (Jul 29, 2007)

I finaly named one!

I cant think of a name for the other one.

Spaz









When I think of a name for the other rat boy ill let you guys know!


----------



## giddy4ratz (Sep 14, 2007)

OoOh they are both sooooo adoreable


----------



## jorats (Sep 9, 2007)

They are absolutely adorable!!


----------



## nepenthes (Jul 29, 2007)

I Came up with the other name!









*IGGY!*

Sorry for the quality, I accidentally took that picture WAY underexposed! And Iggy wasn't about to wait for me to change the exposure, so it took a few shots b4 I changed it.

Thanks for all the kind Comments on my rats! Ill have TONS of pictures!

EDIT: fixed picture


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i love the last picture of iggy. very adorable. it took you so long to find them names, why did you choose the ones you did?


----------



## giddy4ratz (Sep 14, 2007)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw I love the name Iggy. So cute!


----------



## nepenthes (Jul 29, 2007)

I chose Spaz because, Spaz kind of spazzes out, he will dart around the cage when ever I first stop by (not scared cause hes allways running down to the front door, or up to the top to see which one I open first. Spaz iss just generally spazy. Iggy, I chose to name him Iggy, because he reminds me of a very confident, he was since i first met him! And I think of Iggy pop as a confident careless person, not that Iggy is acting like hes on drugs, but he loves to climb and when ever he eats he seems to go out of his way to run to the bottom of the cage. And dose it VERY fast, and is usually try's to steal Spaz's treats. He just is kind of rebellious, and for some reason it made me think of Iggy pop, and I think Iggy would make a good name.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

very cool and absolutely suiting. i always like hearing the stories behind why someone chooses a name for someone.


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw, cute! Love the name Iggy


----------

